# new married member



## nogoer (Sep 9, 2018)

Just joined and looking for some advice on wife leaving to vacation with a friend in Europe. How's every doing?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

I approved your post. Let me know if you still have problems posting.

I also deleted the two other threads that you started as they were basically duplicates.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Why do you have an issue with your wife and a female friend going on a trip to Italy for a week?

Is there a reason that you do not trust her?


----------



## NorseViking (Apr 14, 2018)

I am wondering why OP is not with his wife on this vacation?
Is because of children, work or he does not want to?


----------



## Lostinthought61 (Nov 5, 2013)

nogoer said:


> Just joined and looking for some advice on wife leaving to vacation with a friend in Europe. How's every doing?


can you give us some background on your marriage

age, how long, has there been any issues in the past, why are you not going? trust issues?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

nogoer said:


> Just joined and looking for some advice on wife leaving to vacation with a friend in Europe. How's every doing?


 @nogoer, you'll need to give us more details before we can offer you any help or advice.


----------



## SentHereForAReason (Oct 25, 2017)

MattMatt said:


> @nogoer, you'll need to give us more details before we can offer you any help or advice.


He did  

The thread is here - https://talkaboutmarriage.com/gener...ssion/429027-wife-vacationing-girlfriend.html


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

SentHereForAReason said:


> He did
> 
> The thread is here - https://talkaboutmarriage.com/gener...ssion/429027-wife-vacationing-girlfriend.html


This is why TAM doesn't like multiple threads.


----------

